# weather



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey,

Just sitting here on my balcony on the 8th of October and thinking as hard as things are at the moment the weather is great!! 

This is my first year here will be here 1 year in November and I must say even though August was so hot and humid here in Sitges, Barcelona, this is the temprature that I like, its about 25 degrees today and its lovely!! 

I am ashamed to say I miss the rain a bit, being from Ireland it rains alot but one day of rain would be nice!! I might regret saying that!! 
The sea is getting colder but I might go for a final dip this weekend!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Irishgirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just sitting here on my balcony on the 8th of October and thinking as hard as things are at the moment the weather is great!!
> 
> ...


This is my second october here, last year it was nothing like this, it rained and rained!! Apparently this is a bit of a heatwave??? But you're right, it is lovely. Its cooler at night too, so easier to sleep - bloody mozzies are still about tho, I've been bitten everwhere!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

After 3 months of rain in Sweden/Norway this is just fabulous. Gorgeous here in Fuengirola. It is the Feria this week and it certainly was NOT so nice last year as Jojo says. That said the Gota Friá on the Costa Blanca last week was the worst since 2001. I saw some of the damage at Torrevieja ; Man 0 Nature 1


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya Irishgirl .....

Yes its lovely here in Malaga today too, and down in Estepona where we live its been gorgeous all week, forecast for weekend is more of the same which suits me!

Be prepared for the Winter!!! brrrrrrrrrrrrrr it comes as a bit of a shock the first year! We have been here 5 years and Im sure they have got colder and wetter every year! lol ... although this one is predicted to be slightly milder than usual....

Jo and I have compared notes previously on this and it gets so damned cold in these houses in Winter you end up wearing wooly socks, gressing gowns and jogging pants ... its such a good look!!! You have been warned! lol

Enjoy the sunshine and have a nice afternoon

Sue xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm gonna go and have a 5 minute sit down and a *** break out there in a mo! We've still got "electric trees" (those insect things that buzz when its really hot). I dont remember those last october!!! We had friends visiting for the whole of october last year which is why I remember it so vividly - and it rained and rained and rained!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I arrived here last November and I remember it did get cold and our apartment was freezing!! We have recently moved and our new apartment is double glazed and relatively new so it is well insulated, so this year I hope I wont be doing that look of the mitchelin man!! ;o)
Just bought a duvet and looking forward to the coolness of the winter!! Hope ill feel like this in a month or two!! )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Irishgirl said:


> I arrived here last November and I remember it did get cold and our apartment was freezing!! We have recently moved and our new apartment is double glazed and relatively new so it is well insulated, so this year I hope I wont be doing that look of the mitchelin man!! ;o)
> Just bought a duvet and looking forward to the coolness of the winter!! Hope ill feel like this in a month or two!! )



I hated the winter here! I went back to the UK last christmas for a visit and the carpets, central heating, insulation and the cosiness made me feel a bit homesick!!! They dont make enough of how cold it can be over here, everyone goes on about the sun and the heat and they build their houses based on that, but the winters are grim IMO. That said, I do tend to feel the cold, which is one of the reasons I wanted to move to Spain in the first place!!!! HA!

The suns gone in here now!! Just as I went outside! Typical, its still hot tho, but it looks like it could rain????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> This is my second october here, last year it was nothing like this, it rained and rained!! Apparently this is a bit of a heatwave??? But you're right, it is lovely. Its cooler at night too, so easier to sleep - bloody mozzies are still about tho, I've been bitten everwhere!!
> 
> Jo xx


this is the October weather we had the first few years we were here

this fiesta weekend we use to go to the beach & even swim in the sea!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

[... being from Ireland it rains alot]

I was told it only rains twice a week in Ireland.
Once for 3 days 
and
once for four days.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just sitting here on my balcony on the 8th of October and thinking as hard as things are at the moment the weather is great!!
> 
> ...


 
OK, get ready...
:rant:
Sorry to say, this weather is NOT great! It's an indication of serious climatic imbalance. Even in Spain it shouldn't be this hot now and if keeps on like this we're going to have big problems.
In cities like Madrid rain is needed to clean literally the atmosphere of all the pollution that builds up. When it doesn't rain peoples' allergies worsen and colds, flu and the like are easily passsed from person to person.
All of this on top of the fact that rivers disappear, trees and plants are looking very sad etc etc.
So, nothing about being ashamed of wanting a bit of rain - the fact is we NEED a bit of rain:rant:

Finished now!


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I was in Barcelona the other day and I did notice on the drive in how bad the smog was!! Never saw it as bad as that before!!
It is so humid here at the moment 9.30pm and I still have the doors and windows open!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Irishgirl said:


> I was in Barcelona the other day and I did notice on the drive in how bad the smog was!! Never saw it as bad as that before!!
> It is so humid here at the moment 9.30pm and I still have the doors and windows open!!!


My doors and windows are open too, altho the mozzies are coming in, so I'm gonna close em in a mo. Its a bit cooler now tho!! 

Funny isnt it, here we are in sunny Spain and I'm nagging the kids to do their home work, tidy their rooms, stop arguing, I've just cooked supper and done the dishwasher and now I'm watching Corrie - nowts changed, I could be anywhere!!! As I often say, "same sh!t, different place"!!!!!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My doors and windows are open too, altho the mozzies are coming in, so I'm gonna close em in a mo. Its a bit cooler now tho!!
> 
> Funny isnt it, here we are in sunny Spain and I'm nagging the kids to do their home work, tidy their rooms, stop arguing, I've just cooked supper and done the dishwasher and now I'm watching Corrie - nowts changed, I could be anywhere!!! As I often say, "same sh!t, different place"!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right, but even so I reckon we've got it better over here. Better temperature in general, I think better health care in general, nicer food IMO and dare I say it...

:tape2::tape2: 

Nicer people!!


----------



## angel958 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry to put a damper on this thread but I moved to south of Spain in July and I found July and August just too damn hot! Am planning to spend those months in the UK next year ..... bring on the rain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angel958 said:


> Sorry to put a damper on this thread but I moved to south of Spain in July and I found July and August just too damn hot! Am planning to spend those months in the UK next year ..... bring on the rain!!!!!!!!!



nnnnoooooooooooooo, never too hot, it was perfect for me!! Too cold in the winter tho and no central heating!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## emmahaynes (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm in La Cala and it's beautiful! I'm loving the hot weather at the moment even though it's only my first year here


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I am just down the road sitting on the terrace. Paradise - just need Jojo to buy me a coffee or three now!


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I am just down the road sitting on the terrace. Paradise - just need Jojo to buy me a coffee or three now!


maybe a Tony Danza would be useful with jojo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo, I'm getting confused about all this Tony Danza talk. Would you be so kind as to show me what it is all about?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, I'm getting confused about all this Tony Danza talk. Would you be so kind as to show me what it is all about?


I cant, its vanished LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Landed at Malaga, warm (around 25C) but not hot. Drove to Granada this afternoon, really hot (30C) but comfortably cool at night (needed a jacket). Forecast is to stay fine till weekend, and then will break, so let's make the most of the sun while it shines!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Gorgeous and sunny here oop North - going to reach around 24/25C or so...but definitely getting cooler....and temperatures will be dropping after the weekend. Looking forward to snuggling in front of the fire with a hot toddy!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Gorgeous and sunny here oop North - going to reach around 24/25C or so...but definitely getting cooler....and temperatures will be dropping after the weekend. Looking forward to snuggling in front of the fire with a hot toddy!!


** Is that your nickname for Xtreme? How cute


----------

